# 3 D Archery Range Now Open



## frostbite (Dec 22, 2004)

A 31 target 3 D archery range is now open at Genesee Sportsmans Club located at 8208 Seymour Rd. in Flushing MI. 
The range is open Wednesdays 4pm - 8pm / Sat. & Sun. 8:30am - 4pm.
public welcome

http://geneseesportsmansclub.com/Genesee_Sportsman_s_Club.php


----------

